# Ironall dark and JetProsofstretch JPSS on SALE ends 2/29/2008!



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

*Jet Pro sofstretch and Ironall Dark on sale through 2/29*

*29% off everything at New Milford Photo "leap" is the code*
so this may be a good time to stock up on our favorite papers.
Free shipping always helps, after $150. I have saved bundles
using these sales from NMP.

For example:
My typical order is would be:
JPSS = 100 sheets
Ironall Dk = 50 sheets

At New Milford Photo for both with shipping now = $154.24
At Coastal for JPSS & NMP for IronDk w/discount + ship = $189.48

I save a whooping $35+ off my order, and I am very close to free shipping with NMP.

It's something to think about if you place orders for Ironall Dark like me, and also use JPSS.

Happy saving!


New Milford Photo
888-285-6998


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I cannot acess the website right now. I have a call into NMP. You can still call and leave a message to place an order, just leave the word "leap".


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

Yeah I got the email from Kathy. That is a bargain indeed. Be nice if they throw in free shipping as well. Not being greedy just like to get a better deal  . I know it's wishful thingking. But it can happen. Can it?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I got that email as well. Folks should definitely signup for the newmilfordphoto.com newsletter so they don't miss these great specials.

Thanks for posting it Kelly


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

I missed the sale. But, checkout Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart) Saw it in another thread & decided to check them out. 

Their regular prices are cheaper than New Milford's sales prices! I emailed them to see if they carried 11x17 sheets (not listed on their site). They don't stock them but will order it for you. The price???? Just double the 8.5x11 prices. So, I'm ordering 100 sheets 11x17 for $100 plus shipping. That comes out to $.50 per/8.5x11 sheet!!!!! It would be $201.99 plus shipping @ New Milford.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

NMP's 29% sale only brought the JP down pretty much to Coastal's everyday pricing, but when you need Ironall DK at the same time - that sale was good.)

This new supplier - tshirtsupplies.com - is soooo economical it changes everything. 

Things change so quickly, it's so great to have this forum to keep up on things. These posts translate into very real savings and lower operating costs, for sure!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Aamon, I ran the numbers on paper and ordering the 11x17 at 100 sheets for $100 = $1.00 per sheet. Slice in half = 50 cents, that is true, but tshirtsupplies also sells the 8.5x11 at 100 sheets for $50, that is 50 cents a sheet. 

Unless you need it in the 11x17 size, there's no need to order it bigger, there's no savings and then you also add work by having to slice it. Sorry, I know I got myself in a tizzy thinking it cut costs in half, my mind couldn't let it go, that somehow I was going in the wrong circle. After crunching them, it's the same. Hope this helps save you a step of slicing if you didn't need the bigger size.


----------



## aamon17 (Jan 30, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Aamon, I ran the numbers on paper and ordering the 11x17 at 100 sheets for $100 = $1.00 per sheet. Slice in half = 50 cents, that is true, but tshirtsupplies also sells the 8.5x11 at 100 sheets for $50, that is 50 cents a sheet.
> 
> Unless you need it in the 11x17 size, there's no need to order it bigger, there's no savings and then you also add work by having to slice it. Sorry, I know I got myself in a tizzy thinking it cut costs in half, my mind couldn't let it go, that somehow I was going in the wrong circle. After crunching them, it's the same. Hope this helps save you a step of slicing if you didn't need the bigger size.


Yes, ma'am you're correct! I run the 11x17 in my Epson 1280 & the 8.5x11 in my C88. I cut when I need to. So, it works out perfect for me when I need a larger design. ;-)


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Way to go, I only have the c88 and I got myself all in a tizzy b4 thinking I could cut my costs. Somes days are just ~duh~ what the heck? And they let me drive!

Alright, good news all the same - and thanks for posting that link in this thread in case folks come looking here for sale info. If they do, they'll find this link. Good night.


----------



## Tizz (Mar 8, 2008)

Hi guys,

wish I was living in your side of the world then I would have access to all the wonderful media you all have at great prices also. But for now all I can do is to read your posts and be envious!.. lol have learnt a lot though.. thanks for the info.


----------



## EnchantedMirror (May 24, 2008)

aamon17 said:


> I missed the sale. But, checkout Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart) Saw it in another thread & decided to check them out.
> 
> Their regular prices are cheaper than New Milford's sales prices! I emailed them to see if they carried 11x17 sheets (not listed on their site). They don't stock them but will order it for you. The price???? Just double the 8.5x11 prices. So, I'm ordering 100 sheets 11x17 for $100 plus shipping. That comes out to $.50 per/8.5x11 sheet!!!!! It would be $201.99 plus shipping @ New Milford.


WOW, this is a great price!
I ordered 100 sheets of JPSS + a one penny "sample" of dark!
Thanks so much for this link, I had not been there!
Barbara


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Is the JetPro Dark the same as Ironall Dark? I am looking for the best deal on 11 x 17 Ironall Dark.


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Jamey. How do you like your Sunie Combo?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jamey said:


> Is the JetPro Dark the same as Ironall Dark? I am looking for the best deal on 11 x 17 Ironall Dark.


 
Just a little background info to help clarify things. 

"JetPro Dark" is not a *dark* version of the paper in this thread, which is about JetPro SofStretch (for light and white shirts.) There is no dark version of JetPro SofStretch out. 

JetPro Dark is the dark version of a paper called JetPro. 

JetPro and JetPro SofStretch are different papers.

New Milford carries JetPro SofStretch, but calls it JetPro.  Confusing. 

Here is a list of Ironall Dark by other names. If you want to know if JetPro Dark is also Ironall Dark, this thread is the thread for you:
https://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t59419.html


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

proworlded said:


> Jamey. How do you like your Sunie Combo?


Forgot to change my sig. Went STX Cap instead. 



Girlzndollz said:


> Just a little background info to help clarify things.
> 
> "JetPro Dark" is not a *dark* version of the paper in this thread, which is about JetPro SofStretch (for light and white shirts.) There is no dark version of JetPro SofStretch out.
> 
> ...


My bad on the Jetpro Dark. I did read that above too. 

Being this thread is partially about Ironall Dark and sale prices...where's the best place to get Ironall Dark in 11 x 17?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Jamey said:


> Being this thread is partially about Ironall Dark and sale prices...where's the best place to get Ironall Dark in 11 x 17?


Eek, well, I was buying from New Milford Photo, but I cannot in all good heart say I would be totally comfortable placing an order until I heard that others were getting some consistently great service. That's just my own feeling on it. For now, I just haven't ordered any. I have stock, no need to buy.

If I needed it, I would go to that thread on Ironall Dark names, and check out the suppliers listed in that thread. Some are forum sponsors and offer additional discounts to forum members. 

See the Preferred Vendors on the left side of the forum. The ones with little yellow stars offer some sort of discount or promotion to members.

Also, if they offer a newletter, sign up. If there is a sale, you'll know right away, and can place an order when pricing is best. 

I've never paid full price for my Ironall Dark. Discounts have been between 29 - 50% off. 

You'll find a decent supplier. You can always put the suppliers name into the search box at the top and get customer feedback that way. 

There are quite a few good ones on that list.


----------



## Jamey (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## leisure (Mar 3, 2007)

aamon17 said:


> I missed the sale. But, checkout Transfer Paper - Transfer Papers for Ink Jet - JET-PRO SofStretch (Powered by CubeCart) Saw it in another thread & decided to check them out.
> 
> Their regular prices are cheaper than New Milford's sales prices! I emailed them to see if they carried 11x17 sheets (not listed on their site). They don't stock them but will order it for you. The price???? Just double the 8.5x11 prices. So, I'm ordering 100 sheets 11x17 for $100 plus shipping. That comes out to $.50 per/8.5x11 sheet!!!!! It would be $201.99 plus shipping @ New Milford.


I buy from this company all the time, love there products and customer service unlike another company I tried because they where closer but ended up taking even long to receive.They would say it had shipped on the website when in fact it was still sitting at the warehouse NEVER again learned my lesson. If it's not broke don't fix it!!!!!!


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Jamey said:


> Forgot to change my sig. Went STX Cap instead.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Tshirtsupplies.com should have the *11x17 IYA Dark*(_ironall dark_) back in stock soon....infact, they may already have it back in stock. 

It IS NOT listed on their site yet, but you can order by phone or email. 

Mike and Rose are very fast in answering and helpful!

Here is the Tshirtsupplies.com price list that was given to me for the 
*IYA Dark* (_ironall dark_) *11 x 17* .....
25 sheets - $60.00 
50 sheets- $114.00 
100 sheets- $220.00 

Hopefully, they will have it listed on their site soon.....until then, call or email to place an order.


----------

